# Need help with installing Trolla 105A woodstove



## Xtolekbananx (May 16, 2017)

Hello. I'm new to this and learned a ton from this website. I never set up a wood stove so any help will be appreciated. I have a 10x20 hunting cabin, it is basically a shed converted to a cabin. I'm trying to put a Trolla 105A in the corner. The stove is the same size as Jotul 602 and is lined with firebricks. So I was thinking the set up would be like this. Hearth would be 36x36 cement board with some 2 inch paver stones or other stone. The floor of the cabin is plywood and 2x6 floor joists that sit on 4x4 runners and gravel pad.

I would use imperial heat shield board 36x48 at 1 inch from the wall. Now the stove pipe would go up about 16 inches up then 45 angle to 24 inch and 90 angle to 12 inch to wall thimble and from there to DuraVent  DuraPlus 6 in. Through-The-Wall Chimney Stove Vent Kit and then chimney. The stove would be positioned so the corners are about 9 inches from heat shield and the reason for 45° angle is because of the studs. I don't have clearances for this stove as it is old and couldn't find much info.

Also can I put fire rope in the stove collar. The collar it twist lock and leaves a gap that needs to be sealed. I sealed the stove with cement and changed all bricks. So my question is if I'm doing this right. Any input will be appreciated. Here are a few pictures of the set up. Also anything on the wall would be removed.
Thanks


----------



## bholler (May 16, 2017)

With a proper ventilated heat sheild you need 12 inches from the stove to combustibles and 6 inch for the pipe.  Without a heat sheild it is 36 and 18.  I would also consider going straight up and out ut is cheaper and works better


----------



## begreen (May 16, 2017)

The clearances will need to be increased so that the stove is no closer than 12" to the NFPA 211 wall shielding. The stove pipe must be at least 18" from any combustible if single wall. 6" if double-wall stove pipe. No need to buy stove board for the wall shield. Sheet metal or cement board will work as long as it is on 1" non-combustible standoffs with a 1" gap at the bottom and open at the top.

I'd also put sheet metal under the cement pavers. The front of the hearth should extend at least 16" in front of the stove door. That will may make it larger than 36 x 36.

Attached are a couple shots from the Jotul F602 requirements that show wall shielding and hearth requirements. Your stove length may or may not be the same, but the general principals are the same.


----------



## Xtolekbananx (May 17, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. The reason I don't go through the roof is that I have a storage loft above the stove so would have to cut through that. And I got the through the wall kit almost free.


----------



## Xtolekbananx (May 17, 2017)

Can corrugated galvanized sheet metal roofing be used as heat shield. They have it at Lowes?


----------



## bholler (May 17, 2017)

Xtolekbananx said:


> Can corrugated galvanized sheet metal roofing be used as heat shield. They have it at Lowes?


yes it needs spaced off the wall 1" with noncombustible spacers and needs a 1" gap top and bottom


----------



## rocksunderwater (Nov 13, 2021)

Picking up a Trolla 105A this weekend , How do you like your Trolla so far? Any advice?


----------

